# Highland cows



## rileycows (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone ever milked a Highland cow? I have one that im planning to calf share and would like any info. Thanks


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm currently milking a 1/2 Highland 1/2 Jersey and calf sharing. I separate the calf over night and milk in the morning. I'm taking 1/2 a gallon a day.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

IMHO, the Jersey part is increasing your milk output about a gallon a day and helps with the temperament about 200%.


----------



## rileycows (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Vernitta, thank you!


----------



## rileycows (Sep 14, 2016)

haypoint, the jersey part may be increasing the milk output but as for the temperment, you cant find a more laid back than yhe Highland! I worked with jerseys, holsteins and shorthorns growing up and the steers and bulls wete almost psycotic at times and you didnt go near a holstein with a calf unless you had a cattleprod in hand.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Jersey blood isn't much of an improvement to ANY bovine's temperment..... hands down, in all of my years being around cattle (have been aroud them since I was a toddler) Jerseys have the WORST attitude of them all....they really take the cake, too smart for their own good. 

I personally like the Highland attitude, much preferable to Jersey.


----------



## Yellowsnow (May 11, 2016)

I'm guessing those of you talking about a Jersey's attitude haven't been around a real Angus. 

But then again, like every other animal out there, the diversity within the breed is wide and far.


----------

